# Small or large basket - that is the question



## jimmyfingers (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi,

My Classic arrived as a replacement for my DeLonghi and everything is working fine. I ordered a bottoms less holder which comes with a large basket, but I find that the large baskets use a fair bit more coffee. I was thinking of getting a small basket (with lots of holes) but was wondering if there is any performance difference with the small basket over the large one? I only pull one small cup per day so the large one seems like overkill, but what do you guys think?

Many thanks,

James


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

You might try using a lower dose (14-15g) in that basket but you'll need to grind finer to compensate.

Alternatively I would recommend the 15g VST baskets. You will use between 14 and 16g of coffee maxmium.

It makes a sufficiently strong espresso and needs a quick rinse after use if you're using a naked PF.

I agree that 18g/21g baskets use a bit too much coffee per drink over time and don't contribution significantly to flavour/taste.

As another option I think the standard gaggia double basket is smaller than the one that comes with the bottomless PF (if you got it from happy donkey).

I have a spare you could have but its been heavily used and some holes are slightly larger than others. New ones are widely available online though.

If you want to splash out, go VST


----------



## jimmyfingers (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Yes I did order the bottomless from Happy Donkey, and should arrive on Monday. I think due to the cost of the VST baskets (intl shipping etc) I'll just order a single shot basket (with holes) from HD as they are only around £6. Although on the website it doesn't say they are the ones with multiple holes, perhaps I'll call them on Monday.


----------



## jimmyfingers (Jan 28, 2012)

....tha you for the offer though! I do have a Rancilio Rocky so I could try a smaller grind in the double and tamp a little more.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure but the basket that comes with the naked PF is a triple basket.

Single baskets can be tricky to use in my experience and again would recommend a double, even if just a standard double.

Single baskets are extremely fussy about distribution, dose and tamp. Much more so than doubles.

Take a look at this

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/gaggia-double-filter-basket/p205


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I got my bottomless PF from happy donkey and I get 18g in mine.

I only tried weighing my dose for the first time this morning ( gasp, horror ).

I ground directly into the basket as normal, tapping onto the worktop when around half full, and then again just before it's full, before topping off with a "small peak" before I level off with a cake tester.

I then tamped as normal just to make sure the basket was as full as normal and then emptied the puck into a glass to weigh it.
















I use this PF:









---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.821554,-3.026292

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CostaShop.co.uk


----------



## jimmyfingers (Jan 28, 2012)

I spoke to HD when I order my filter holder and the guy said they normally come with a triple but this batch came with a double, but what gram size that is I don't know. That's good to know about the small baskets, i won't be getting one of those then! I think I'll just man up and just use the double, it's probably only a few pence more in coffee after all. I get my Guatemala Elephant by the 500gram from Whittards for only £15.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Nooooo don't use Whittards. Their coffee is horribly stale and the beans are roasted to oblivion!

Also £15 for 500g of that coffee is a rip off in my opinion.

Use one of the online roasters such as Has Bean, Square Mile, Union Hand Roasters.

These places offer a good choice and will roast fresh and fresh beans make a *massive difference* to the quality of your espresso.

The *only* downside is the postage that you have to pay.

Please don't use Whittards lol

Also as I said, a double basket can take anything from 14-18g as far as I know.

Start off at low dose and grind fine until you hit the sweet point for extraction time and take it fro there. Might be able to get away with 14g dose in that double basket if the beans are fresh.


----------



## jimmyfingers (Jan 28, 2012)

Right, Has Bean it is! Appreciate the advice.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Definitely go for the double basket! The single ones are a waste of time and you will end up buying a double once you realise you are only getting dirty water out and in to the glass filling it in 5 seconds


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I think the single baskets are underrated. If you use them properly you get a perfectly acceptable single espresso from them. If you do use a single basket, you must make sure that the grounds are very evenly distributed and the tamp must also be very even otherwise you will end up with channelling, underextraction or a fast pour. I use both my single and double baskets depending on my fancy.


----------

